# Imac G5 ne démarre plus écran bleu



## shanateam (13 Septembre 2010)

Depuis la seamine passée et sans raison particulière mon Mac G5 seconde génération ne boot plus entièrement j'arrive à un écran bleu ? et plus rien
J'ai tenté de re-installer l'os par dessus sans succès ca coince, j'ai tenté pas mal de manip vu sur le support Apple sans succès ........
Au niveau des 4 diodes lumineuses de la CM seules les 3 premières s'allume .......
Que puis je tenter ?
Merci de votre aide 
Eric


----------



## Onmac (13 Septembre 2010)

Vérifie tes barrettes, et si tu en as sous la main, essaye les.
3diodes sur 4 c'est bon pas de problème grave.
Entend tu le "BANG" au démarrage ?


----------



## iMacounet (13 Septembre 2010)

pour les ram c'est surtout si le voyant blanc clignote 3 fois de suite


----------



## shanateam (14 Septembre 2010)

Oui il y a le bang ensuite on à l'impression que ca charge normalement et enfin écran bleu idem si je procède avec le bouton de démarrage interne

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h11 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h27 ----------

j'ai testé d'autres barettes sans rien voir évoluer ............. par contre le voyant qui signale l'ordi allumé s'éteint après que l'écran soit passé au bleu.
j'ai encore tenté de re-installer osx sans succès, j'ai tenté un cd de diagnostic que j'ai retrouvé parmi d'autres cd Mac ..............; le seul résultat, après que j'ai répondu à une invit en tapant mac-boot, fut de voir un logo au centre de l'écran en forme de dossier où alterne un point d'interro et le logo "finder" .......... au bout de 30mm sans que rien d'autre ne se passe j'ai arreté !!


----------



## Onmac (16 Septembre 2010)

Et en FireWire une réponse?


----------



## bobby73 (4 Octobre 2010)

salut a tous!!

je suis pas un expert en mac, et le mien commence a me rendre fou!! je vais peut etre le balencer par la fenetre!!!

j'explique:

lors du demarrage normal soit il plante avec un bel ecran bleu, soit il arrive a demarrer mais rame comme un fou et qualité d'image horrible!!! 
sachant que j'ai déjà reinstalé un OS sur un HDDexternet et rien ne fais, et verifié la ram donc de ce coté la pas de pblm!!!
Par contre quand je le demarre en mode sans echeques il tourne bien, mais la qualité de l'image  reste mediocre...
La je ne sais plus quoi faire a part peut etre essayer de m'ouvrir les veines avec un couteau a beurre....

Aidez moi SVP...
Merci d'avance!!


----------



## iMacounet (4 Octobre 2010)

La carte graphique est en train de lâcher ... Changement de machine obligé ...


----------



## Anderssonpaul (4 Octobre 2010)

Bien venu au club  ...
Fais comme moi prend un avocat !


----------



## bobby73 (4 Octobre 2010)

merci a vous... pffff quel m****

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 23h07 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 22h44 ----------

ah oui une derniere question!!!  que pensez vous de changer la CM???? je suis bien bricoleur j'aime bien bidouiller tous ces trucs!!!

Ca resoudrai peut etre le probleme!!!

merci.


----------



## Pamoi (5 Octobre 2010)

bobby73 a dit:


> ah oui une derniere question!!!  que pensez vous de changer la CM???? je suis bien bricoleur j'aime bien bidouiller tous ces trucs!!!
> 
> Ca resoudrai peut etre le probleme!!!
> 
> merci.



Si tu mets une carte qui fonctionne, pas de souci (si tu as un rev A ou B) 
Si tu as un rev C, les cartes sont d'une fragilité démoniaque. je te déconseille de le faire toi-même, passe par Apple (et par ta banque avant pour la demande de crédit)


----------



## bobby73 (5 Octobre 2010)

Merci pour vos reponses....


----------

